# Campsite/stopover suggestions please.



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

As I mentioned in a previous post,we are setting off for France in September.
We have now settled on a route and we would really appreciate suggestions for campsites/stopovers for two to three nights.
We would love to stay near villages or rivers or the two if possible!
Any recommendations would be appreciated on the following route:

Calais
Rouen
Evereux
Dreux
Orleans
Nevers
Moulins
Clermont Ferrand
and then onto the South of France.

Many thanks

Val


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is an excellent book (in French) that lists all the municipal sites. Cheaper from Amazon than Vicarious. PM me if interetsed and I will dig out the details. (I am at work at the moment and the book is in the MH which is not at work with me :roll: )

Also I posted a link a while ago to a website where you can download the municipals sites onto your sat nav!!

Time to go a-searching!!!

(edit) Found it  

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2011/06/municipal-campsites-france-beyond-gps/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Val

Just a point for you to ponder.

Are you sure you want to go through Rouen?? It's not too bad South to North, but going South it's best avoided!! 8O 8O 

If you want to stop near there I would suggest a westward detour to La Mailleraye sur Somme, where there is a very nice Aire alongside the river, and a perfectly adequate Municipal just behind it in the town.

Both are in our database.

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

And don't forget France Passion!

www.france-passion.co.uk.

Normally only one night stopovers, but a wonderful array of different vineyards and farms, and some might even let you stay more than one night.

Steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Are you sure you want to go through Rouen?? It's not too bad South to North, but going South it's best avoided!! 8O 8O


What is this issue people make with Rouen ???????
IT IS SO EASY... You get to Rouen, all dual carriageway. Then once at the river you follow signs for PARIS (A13) and then Evereux. There is a small toll of about 3 euro but well worth it..
I have heard of a low bridge somewhere but never encountered it even when I take the back road...

ROUEN - THE WAY TO GO 

Zebedee, did something nasty happen to you at rouen ?? :wink: :lol:

As mentioned already, check out the campsite database. Several good stopovers listed and visited by MHF members..


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Aires to ponder! 
Canterbury or Calais, Le Crotoy (Off your road a bit, we think worth it), Oisel Nr. Rouen, Lamotte Bouvron or Bourges, Chatel Guyan, St Flour, Millau then to the Med. All tried & Tested! Hope this helped, have fun


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,we are not too worried about wandering off our chosen route and we have plenty of time to explore  .

Val


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

tonka said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Val
> ...


- In all the times we have gone through Rouen - we STILL end up having to do a U turn to get out of the place . . . :?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Val
> ...


I also have no issue with Rouen and I don't use a peage around it.
As you enter from under the tunnel take the slip road towards Paris which is before the river and head for Pont de Arche, then Evreux and Dreux. There is a nice little Municipal campsite on the river at Pont d Arche.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few little places with suitable municipal camp sites
Pont d Arche (site)
Brezoles (aire)
Sully s Loire (aire)
Gien (aire or site)
Briare (choice of 3 aire's or site)
Lamotte Beuvron Aire)
Nouan le Fuzelier (aire or site)
St Pourcain s Sioule (aire or site).
I cant help much more in that direction as I usually go via Limoges and here we have 
St Savin (site or aire)
Chauvigny (site)
Confolens (site or aire)
Brantom (aire)
Bourdeilles (aire)
Le Bugue (aire or site)
Uzerche (aire)

Any of these will be suitable, hope they help.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Just a point for you to ponder.
> 
> ...


This our route for getting through Rouen when going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel at Rouen take third slip signed VERNON
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Gillian.

A graphic illustration of why I don't go through Rouen. :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

autostratus said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Val
> ...


Spot on, I only wish that I could have put it into print so well!
It's much easier than it looks!


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Just a point for you to ponder.
> 
> ...


Endorse the above and La Mailleraye is superb


----------

